# Two camper vans at the campsite?



## The_Storyteller (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm absolutely loving the Welcome amiibo! update! I just have a quick question. I've seen that you can get two RV campers in the campsite, but I'm only ever getting one with the NPC character in it. Is there a step I'm missing???


----------



## Jackfrost (Feb 3, 2017)

You have to scan in an amiibo card/figure to get another rv


----------



## Strahberri (Feb 3, 2017)

You need one of those card readers for your 3ds. you scan the amiibo cards with it and it brings the characters on the cards into the RV park.


----------



## The_Storyteller (Feb 3, 2017)

I have the amiibo reader, I've been scanning the cards with Wisp. I didn't see an option to do it in the campground, though.


----------



## Strahberri (Feb 3, 2017)

I think some of them aren't compatible? Like some don't pull in RVs


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 3, 2017)

It depends on the card you're scanning in. If it's one of the 50 new WA cards or an actual figure, it'll work. If not, they can't camp at your RV park.


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 3, 2017)

When you talk to Wisp, if you scan an Animal Crossing amiibo like Blathers or Rover, a compatible non-Animal Crossing amiibo like Link, or one of the Welcome Amiibo cards, you have the option to bring the summoned villager to the campsite with "Come and play!" That's how you get the second RV.


----------



## The_Storyteller (Feb 3, 2017)

Okay, thanks


----------

